# Fife meet dates?



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Should we get another Fife meet organised then?

Lets just throw some dates out there and go with the one that most people can manage?

This is the best idea seeing as the the last meet was probably organised too quickly without discussing dates etc

Location will probably be Black Magic Detail as always if Stevie is OK with that and isn't busy working. Or if someone else doesn't mind playing host and would like to offer then that's fine?

Food will be home made soup and stovies. Bit late in the year for BBQ me thinks :lol:

If anyone has any ideas on what we can do at the meet all comments welcome.
Should we try get a manufacturer up again?
Bring your own machine and help do someones car?
Just a group of people getting together to chat utter sh1t?
Product swap day?

Feel free to stick your name down below if you wish to pop along and all ideas welcome 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

busy for next 5 weeks but after that i'd be up for a meet (maybe too close to xmas for most though?)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> busy for next 5 weeks but after that i'd be up for a meet (maybe too close to xmas for most though?)


What's xmas got to do with it?
Nobody has to spend any money it's just a few hours on a Saturday or a Sunday.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe a rmanufacturer could come along and show us 'back to basics' chat on different methods how to keep our cars clean, safely in winter? As winters on it's way, ideas/opinions from members would be a good thing? Possibly some demos of the effects of incorrect/correct wash techniques? 

Just a suggestion


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in for this. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aaronfife said:


> Maybe a rmanufacturer could come along)





amiller said:


> I'm in for this. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


*cough* *cough*

:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> :lol:


I don't want to step on anyone's toes- as I know some detailers have there own affiliations. :buffer::thumb:

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

That was purely a suggestion folks


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I would be up for this Aaron, Saturdays are often a no go however.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Depending on dates etc, possibly :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

count me in guys


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Magic Detail said:


> count me in guys


That's lucky; because it is at yours! :doublesho:lol:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm up for anything so open to all ideas 

Andy would be great to have you along and to demo the excellent range of products that is CarPro.

A lot of people will be day/date dependant so I thought this thread would be useful to get something in place that hopefully everyone can make.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Aaron your on the stovies and ill get mrs B to whip up some stick to your ribs home made soup :lol::thumb:

hows about 2 manufacturers going head to head with products :devil::doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Aaron your on the stovies and ill get mrs B to whip up some stick to your ribs home made soup :lol::thumb:
> 
> hows about 2 manufacturers going head to head with products :devil::doublesho


Lol peaces on cheese all round then :lol:

2 manufacturers good idea.
Wonder if Alfred fancys jumping on a plane pmsl


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Stovies are the business I must say  Should have me new car for this meet :thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

date dependant i hope to be there  when you thinking aaron ? Nov 24/25 any good ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rowbo said:


> date dependant i hope to be there  when you thinking aaron ? Nov 24/25 any good ?


Aye Ross all dates considered and the one that most can make will be the day.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Im up for this date dependent. Thats if you dont mind a newbie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MINI William said:


> Im up for this date dependent. Thats if you dont mind a newbie


Of course mate everyone is welcome :thumb:


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Will probably head along to this too.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

If I'm around I will be there date dependant of course..:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool :thumb:

Well lets discuss some dates then?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

any weekend should be ok for me, prvided i get enough notice :thumb:

lets just fling the 17th out there?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I was thinking more nearer the end of month 24/25th?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

24th/25th for me,easy most weekends tbh


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Late month would also be better for me .....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So we're looking at the 24/25th then.

These dates ok for everyone?
All we need to do now is say what one we can all manage.

I can do any day its not a problem for me. :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Should be ok for then - good shout Aaron......


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

defo make 24/25  on annual leave so no problems

cant make 17th as arrive home from majorca that day (i know 17th was ruled out already but i wanted to rub my holiday in )

any demo's in mind aaron ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rowbo said:


> defo make 24/25  on annual leave so no problems
> 
> cant make 17th as arrive home from majorca that day (i know 17th was ruled out already but i wanted to rub my holiday in )
> 
> any demo's in mind aaron ?


Good lad Ross 

Can do any demos you want?
DA, Rotary, Waxes, Coatings whatever you want mate 

Hopefully a certain manufacturer can make it.

Hey Andy :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Im also free both dates 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant.

So thats it set 24/25th.

I'll see if a mod will edit the title.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope the weather holds up 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

aaronfife said:


> Hope the weather holds up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000


I imagine so apart from being baltic :lol:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

CarPro UK would very much like to attend. 



Andy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent Andy.

Lets do a CarPro showcase?
Obviously not with every product but to demo as much as we can?
Demonstrate a few products on a test car?

All ideas welcome from all members and you too Andy.

Lets make this a very enjoyable day for all.

:thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmmmmm test car you say :wave:

hopefully were not knee deep in snow


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rowbo said:


> Hmmmmmm test car you say :wave:
> 
> hopefully were not knee deep in snow


I hope not, is it forecasted?
Doesnt matter anyway we have a nice warm studio with stovies n soup


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure is  were supposed to take quite a hit in november


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol perfect excuse to get down n get some products to see you through winter


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

rowbo said:


> Sure is  were supposed to take quite a hit in november


Link us as can't find any 3 week forecasts in advance 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

25th? Bring on the snow! The BMW will have it's winter boots on, i'm actually excited for snow.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gonna stick a new thread up today at some point after I have a chat with Andy and see what he has planned for the meet in terms of demso and products etc get his input first.

cheers


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

aaronfife said:


> Link us as can't find any 3 week forecasts in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000


Heard it on tv at the end of october mate so no link sorry


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Of course mate everyone is welcome :thumb:


Brilliant. I will need to check to see if I can do the 24th deff cant do the 25th


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool. Theres another thread thats the official one :thumb:


----------

